# Some of my "special" lights...Part II



## DFiorentino (Sep 16, 2007)

Continued from this thread…





-Gold plated ‘Jewel of California’ (Elephant FM3H 3x17670 HID)
-Nickel plated Elephant FM3V w/60mm extension & deep tailcap







-Grey HA FM 2D tri-bore w/FM 3.5” 
-Red HA FM 2D quad-bore w/FM3H-2 
-Chrome plated FM 2D quad-bore w/FM3H-2 
-Chrome plated FM 2D quad-bore w/FM3V-2







-Nickel plated RcatR waterdrop 2D w/FM nickel bezel







-HA natural Mac mini-HID
-Red RcatR waterdrop 2D
-Silver USL
-HA natural FM 2D quad-bore
-HA natural FM 2D tri-bore







-Purple 1C (soon to be quad cree-UV)
-HA natural 2C w/downloads brass 2x18650 ring
-Mil-Spec by Mirage Man 2C w/FM 2x18650 tailcap
-Nickel plated 2C w/FM 2x18650 tailcap







-Nickel plated CR2 MiniMag bored for 20mm reflectors
-Nickel plated 1AA MiniMag w/H22A BHC
-Nickel plated MiniMag W/FM C-adapter and MagC head
-Gold plated FM MiniMag
-Nickel plated MiniMag
-Blue/purple splash ano MiniMag by yaesumofo
-Red/silver/yellow splash MiniMag ano by yaesumofo
-Blue/purple splash ano MiniMag by yaesumofo
-Black/silver splash ano MiniMag
-Pewter/Ebony MiniMag by will
-Red/Cocobolo MiniMag by will
-HA natural MiniMag







-HA natural KT, TB anodized Ti C-adapter, TB 2x18650 tube, SW01, WX0S Arc Mania TM
-Black Surefire 12ZM







-Black BBH, TnC 1x123, Aleph standard tailcap
-Orange/black splace ano SF proto #13 w/X4T
-Nickel plated Aleph 19, TnC 18650, TnC recessed tailcap
-Nickel plated TnC 27mm, TnC 18500, TnC recessed tailcap, TnC aluminum bezel
-Nickel plated Aleph 19, TnC 1x123, TnC recessed tailcap, McGizmo Ti bezel







-Nickel plated KT, TnC E-Turbohead adapter, Peu Pineapple, Aleph standard milled tailcap
-Nickel plated KL3, E-C adapter, Peu Pineapple, Aleph standard tailcap







-Rubberized HA Aleph 3, 2x123, standard tailcap
-Nickel plated Aleph 3, 2x123, standard flat tailcap, TB Ti bezel
-Black/blue splash ano Aleph 3, 2x123, standard flat tailcap
-Black/red splash ano Aleph 3, 1x17500, trim tailcap







-Diamond plated bead blasted Ti XR27-C 
-TiCN plated bead blasted Ti XR19-PD w/ McGizmo Ti bezel
-AlTiN plated bead blasted Ti PD-S w/ McGizmo Ti bezel
-Ti-dyed McLux Ti-PD w/Ti bezel
-Blue/silver splash ano McLuxIII-PD w/Peu SS bezel & blue trit
-Chrome plated McLuxIII-PD w/ McGizmo Ti bezel







-TiN plated Aleph 2, 1x123, standard tailcap, McGizmo Ti bezel
-Red/gold splash ano Aleph 2, TB 1x123 Kroll tube, SS Peu bezel w/red trit
-Nickel plated Aleph 19, TB 1x123 Kroll tube, McGizmo Ti bezel
-Red/orange Aleph 19, 1x123, flat tailcap, Peu SS bezel w/red tri
-Ti-dyed Ti TB Aleph 18/19, McGizmo Ti 1x123, McGizmo Ti McTC tailcap, McGizmo Ti bezel
-Ti-dyed Ti Morelite Aleph 1, TB Kroll 1xCR2 tube, Morelite Ti bezel







-Black Aleph 1, 1x123, standard milled tailcap w/green trit, McGizmo Ti bezel
-Black WW0T 27LT, yaesumofo Ti bezel







-HA natural DSpeck custom double headed KT, TnC adapter, 1x123 – CMG white 1AA







-Gold plated LSH w/123 & CR2 twisties
-Nickel plated smoothed LSH w/123 & CR2 twisties
-HA natural LS first run twisty
-HA natural LSH-P Kroll
-HA natural R/O LS first run Kroll
-Red/violet splash ano LSH Kroll







-128 5mm LED 'Data' from DX w/128 glo-rings courtesy of Sigman 
 






-Brass Peu Neoca BL
-Brass CR2 FFII
-Brass 1x123 FFII
-Brass AWR Nano







-Ti/Black Tuxedo Gatlight V3
-Aluminum Gatlight UY0K V2







-Dam Cham beautifully refinished by Osprey Guy (Can you say DEEEEEP blue?!)  :twothumbs







-Raw DA again refinished by Osprey Guy (Check out the contrast!) 




Enjoy…
-DF


----------



## luxlunatic (Sep 17, 2007)

Unbelievable, awesome selection!


----------



## houtex (Sep 17, 2007)

My wife and I are planning a baby soon,you can have it for one of those colored Aleph's.


----------



## Bushman5 (Sep 17, 2007)

:huh: whats that collection worth!


----------



## sween1911 (Sep 17, 2007)

HAHAHAHAHAHA... *gasp*... Look real close at the switch on his USL . . .
Genius! I love it.

Your collection is beautiful! You got one of my favorites in there, the ole' SF 12ZM. Nice.
One thing that got me was how cool the standard Minimag looks in Natural HA. Very low-profile and professional.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kiessling (Sep 17, 2007)

That is just amazing oo:
WOW !!!


----------



## Bogus1 (Sep 17, 2007)

That is simply an incredible collection!


----------



## Hodsta (Sep 17, 2007)

Great collection DiF, the Elephants look amazing and what on earth is that BBH - would love to see a beamshot!!!


----------



## skalomax (Sep 17, 2007)

Truly marvelous.

Diamond plated Ti XR27C??!!


----------



## jch79 (Sep 17, 2007)

Damien-

I meant to ask you in the McG thread... how do you find the Diamond coating is holding up? (If you carry that light, that is!)

Thanks,
John


----------



## DFiorentino (Sep 17, 2007)

houtex said:


> My wife and I are planning a baby soon,you can have it for one of those colored Aleph's.



Hmmm, that might hamper me from extended my collection. Thanks, but I think I'll pass. 




Bushman5 said:


> :huh: whats that collection worth!



...about two years of my life. 




sween1911 said:


> One thing that got me was how cool the standard Minimag looks in Natural HA.



As simple as it is, it's still ranks as one of my favorites as well. That and it was one of my first, "not just a plain Mag" lights. 





Hodsta said:


> ...what on earth is that BBH



BBH = Big Bulk Head. I have some older beamshot comparisons over here.




jch79 said:


> ...how do you find the Diamond coating is holding up?



When I first received the light, it was a lighter shade than it is now. All of my bead blasted lights have absorbed the oils from handling. As far as being tough...I think the Ti beneath will be damaged before the diamond! oo: I've handled the light plenty...even though I've been too lazy to reassemble it. Really, I'm just waiting for a nice Q5 to pair up with my 850/150 Piglet. :naughty:



I've added/changed a couple items. 


Thanks for all the compliments. I consider this collection modest compared to some others, but it's mine and I like it. It's taken quite a while to get here.

-DF


----------



## easilyled (Sep 18, 2007)

:green:

(Green with NV )

Fantastic collection there. :twothumbs


----------



## greenLED (Sep 18, 2007)

D - that's a *great* collection! Luv the colored finishes.


----------



## Gunner12 (Sep 18, 2007)

Wow.....

That's an amazing collection, definitely special lights.


----------



## curry__muncha (Oct 9, 2007)

wow ******* those custom finishes are puuurrre SEX!!.. 

say, where would i be able to contact this osprey guy?

Also, where did u get those custom Aleph and McLux's done, if u dont mind me asking ?


----------



## djblank87 (Oct 9, 2007)

:bow::bow: amazing collection you have there. Thanks for the great pictures.


----------



## DFiorentino (Oct 10, 2007)

curry__muncha said:


> wow ******* those custom finishes are puuurrre SEX!!..
> 
> say, where would i be able to contact this osprey guy?
> 
> Also, where did u get those custom Aleph and McLux's done, if u dont mind me asking ?



Thanks...  PM sent your way.

-DF


----------



## Cuso (Oct 11, 2007)

houtex said:


> My wife and I are planning a baby soon,you can have it for one of those colored Aleph's.


OMG I choked trying not to laugh when I read that...

D, you are a sick man in need of help...Do what Kenster does, he cant handle all of that Ti overdose, he gives some away from time to time. Its good for your health, you want to live long dont cha?? You cant start by sending me one....


BTW Killer collection,yet another flashlight wet dream...


----------

